# TSDS' Henry Prentiss



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

I just found out that Henry Prentiss, our pal from TSDS who made so many great items for the modeling community has passed away from complications of a serious heart attack he suffered about 10 days ago.
Simon Mercs at the Kit Factory has more information.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I saw this on Facebook this afternoon....truly shocking and sad. I had some minor dealings with Henry via the web and he struck me as a really nice guy.
His decals went a long way in helping modelers of all skill levels achieve great results for very little effort....all due to the huge effort he put into his product.
My sincere condolences to his family and friends.
RIP Henry, you'll be missed.


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Such very sad news, I enjoyed the products he developed and he will be missed RIP Henry


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Henry was quite an innovator- taking surfaces and adding dimensional details so instead of mere decals they were structural enhancements. He will be missed.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

A big loss , first off for the family, My most sincere condolences to the
Prentiss Family.And for all who had a chance to know him, or have used Henry's
many great products. Very sad, A big loss to the hobbie and all who knew him.
R.I.P. Henry.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Shocked and deeply saddened. He was a wonderful friend to sf modellers, and a unique talent, and will be truly missed.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

I heard about this very sad news yesterday. While we never met, Henry and I had many long telephone conversations. He was the one, in fact, who convinced me to join HobbyTalk in the first place. RIP Henry, you will be missed.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

This is very sad indeed. I had a phone conversation with Henry a month or so ago. 


My most sincere condolences to the
Prentiss Family.


----------



## kitkarma (May 17, 2013)

My late Uncle Herb and Henry were good friends, He helped design a sheet of decals with Henry. We are loosing great talent far too soon. I know My Uncle Herb most likely met Henry for coffee in Heaven and are trading tips and secrets as we read this. I will surely miss them both.


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

I have had the honor of meeting Henry and his wife in a concert they were involved with. He had done all the decals for me for my products and was to say the least very creative. His quick wit and his passion for the hobby amazed me. Our prayers goes to his family. RIP Henry


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow, such sad news. While I never met him we had numerous e-mail exchanges about the Jupiter 2 decals. He was always very friendly, supportive and helpful. He and his talents will be missed.
--Ron Haselius


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

So very sad to lose such a talent and at a very young age, I will miss him greatly....


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I've known Henry since 2003. we would meet at his computer repair place in Hagerstown MD. We were both big Jupiter 2 fans. I sent him some video of my 2 foot Looner Moddels and the "lighting Test" and he showed to to Kevin Burns, who was also impressed. Henry would send me secret prototypes of things. We originally tried to make his J2 Launch tower using Alumilite, but the cost of the molds would be too much. I had suggested some new products and sometimes he would actually experiment with them. He was a great, funny, smart guy. He will be greatly missed.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Shocking, sad news, indeed. I was used to buy Henry's excellent decals.

RIP Henry, and about us, we'd better "carpe diem".


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh, boy. Very sorry for his family. Had some nice talks with him, and he did a beautiful job on the Invisible Man decals. Had other sets of his that added to the kits, he was an innovator and had a good eye.

RIP


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

*Have an awesome journey, Henry!*

Henry was a very kind man to me. We met here on Hobbytalk and I would chat with him about his rants and his decals! LOL. He was funny, and stubborn and could get very serious and opinionated about some of the smallest things. But you couldn't deny that he had a big heart. He did custom decals for me. And with some pushing, he also did custom electronics for me recently on one of his latest products. 
I'm gonna miss you Henry. Thank you for your time, and conversation, and your love of the hobby. It inspired me to see how creative you were!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Very sad news. He produced some great products that really added a lot to some of the models I've built. RIP Henry, we will miss you.


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

R.i.p.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Heartbreaking to hear of Henry's passing.

When I joined Hobbytalk _waaaay _back when, Henry was the first person to welcome me aboard. We soon went on a crusade against someone who had recast one of his original Polar Lights Jupiter 2 launch pads and our friendship began there.

Henry's input when I sculpted the crew figures for the Polar Jupiter 2 was instrumental, and the discussions that ensued are some of my favorite memories of those days.

When I had family issues with my daughter, Henry was there offering support & encouragement and sometimes talking me in off the ledge.

When Moebius announced _their_ Jupiter 2 kit, we began discussing a new set of figures that would've been distributed through TSDS since he held a license. After several of the figures had been sculpted, we began talking about some of the _un_licensed stuff out there that Kevin Burns seemed to be allowing and I felt that the licensing fees were likely to price us out of the market (compared to what the unlicensed vendors could sell their stuff for). I told him I thought it was probably unwise to try competing on such unequal footing (though our figures actually looked like the characters they represented). I know Henry was very frustrated with me and we lost touch for awhile.

When my second marriage went to Hell a couple of years later, Henry jumped into the fray without missing a beat to help me when I was spiraling out of control (drinking, drugging, etc). Through our conversations & emails, Henry got me grounded enough that I could take control of my life again, and I will never find the words to thank him enough.

Because of my own health issues (metastatic prostate cancer), I don't frequent the forum much anymore and I was devastated to learn of his passing at such a late date.

The hobby will remember Henry as a gifted asset to the community, as well they should._ I _ will remember Henry for his contributions to the hobby as well, but more importantly, as a good and caring, compassionate human being.

Rest in peace my old friend...

Don


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I also just heard about my friend Henry's passing. I just moved to our new custom house we have been building over the last year and when it was finally completed in June 2014 I had sent Henry an email describing the home complete with my very own modeling room and shared the details of this specially built room that has double glass doors that sit recessed inside an archway. Coffered ceiling with crown moulding that is lit from behind and inside the crown moulding with amber rope lights. We moved June 16 and to our surprise the developer never had telephone lines or charter.com cable put in the street like he told our builder so we had no Internet for the new house. We finally went with Verizon wireless and got back on the Internet on July 28th. This is when the reply came from carol, Henry's wonderful wife telling me that my long time friend had passed away on June 18th. I know Henry would have had a blast helping me design the layout for my custom hobby display room. He would have liked the recessed can lighting in the edges of the ceiling to light my displays just right. Like Don and mark said, the 4 of us go back a long way to 2000 when we were new to hobbytalk. Henry my friend you will be and ARE missed terribly and 
HT will never be the same without you, the modeling world will never be the same without you Henry. You blazed quite a trail here Henry!:thumbsup: and so many average modelers were able to build and create masterpieces because of what YOU did for this hobby and the aftermarket model decals and other great things you made possible. When you told me the spindrift decals idea came to you when you found out I had lost the use of my hand and arm and you knew decals would be a lot easier than painting small details and would help me as well as others who found detailed painting was no longer easy for us. Henry, I also want to thank you for including my name on one of the books in the invisible man's bookshelf. I am very, very happy that I called you back then to tell you how 
Honored I felt to be included in your decals ! I am also very greatful to you 
Henry for helping my wife pick out the Pina vise to again help me regain some modeling ability 3 Christmases ago. I am PROUD you called me your friend and I will miss our phone conversations. I will think of you each time I touch a model or decal, 
REST In PEACE my FRIEND 
BERT MODEL MAKER
P.s. Thank you for designing my avatar also.:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

It's been a long time since I've been here, so I just now learned of this loss. Henry was always nice to me. I'm very sorry to hear of his passing.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

To be away from the HT forums for so long and then to come on and find a tread with the header of TSDS Henry Prentiss only to find such very sad news of Henrys passing, is quite an emotional moment for me. As belated as this is I truly wish to pass on my sincerest condolences to his family for their loss...


----------

